# Ordered Labels



## rhoffart (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the recommendation ...


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 24, 2011)

Mike, question ... What type of finish do they have? Is more flat or glossy?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

Looking good! They have a semi gloss finish. Also they are water proof which is nice as well!


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 26, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looking good! They have a semi gloss finish. Also they are water proof which is nice as well!







Cool, thanks ... I want to order the capsules but didn't know if I wanted flat or glossy.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 26, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looking good! They have a semi gloss finish. Also they are water proof which is nice as well!





Tell them they owe you a discount for the referral ...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 26, 2011)

Ha! I wish, I know I have sent them a little bit of business.


----------



## RickC (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking label.


----------



## TomK-B (Sep 27, 2011)

Great looking labels, Rick!

You sent them my business, Mike. I really appreciate it and am going to be ordering more from them again in the future as I now have one kit in secondary (WE Chocolate Raspberry Port), two in the closet waiting (RJS EP Amarone and RJS EP Sauvignon Blanc) and one soon to be on the front door step (RJS Apple Tatin White Port). Hey, I'm one happy camper right now.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 27, 2011)

RickC said:


> Great looking label.


 Thanks


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 27, 2011)

TomK-B said:


> Great looking labels, Rick!








Thanks, looks like your staying busy ... post up your labels


----------



## TomK-B (Sep 27, 2011)

Will do, Rick, but it will be a while since I intend to bulk age all of these for at least six months . . . maybe longer on some.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 27, 2011)

WoW, that was quick ... I just received an email saying they have been shipped.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep, they have a pretty fast turn around for sure.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Great label, I love it!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 5, 2011)

good job


thanx for sharing


rick


----------

